# Lethargic pig



## eastxbbqman (Oct 21, 2017)

I have a 6 month old female red wattle cross. I am ready to process her, but am worried that she might be sick. There was one more pig with her up til 3 weeks ago. She just lays around all day. Wont hardly get up to eat. She is not showing any outward signs of being sick. She started this the day after she escaped. She spent a couple days in lush pasture. I don't know if she is depressed or what. Does anyone see any problems with butchering her?


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

She is the only one in the pen, no companion. I'd say go ahead. Slaughter, hang, and start up the smoker!


----------



## eastxbbqman (Oct 21, 2017)

It's almost like she knows whats up...


----------



## eastxbbqman (Oct 21, 2017)

Also, she has never had any type of shots or meds in her life. I figured as long as she was putting on weight and looking good to leave well enough alone.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

The logical conclusion is to let her escape again to see if it cheers up her moods. That will tell you if she is just depressed or ate something wrong while she was out.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

She went from hog feed to lush grass for a few days? Easy to see she has a big belly ache. Imagine being on a cornbread and water diet and then eating a 50 pound bag of carrots over three days. That's a big change and a lot of fiber. I have seen hogs go from active to laying around a lot to unable to move in just a few days, due to a lack of minerals. But I doubt that is the cause here. Do you have feed available to her at all times? She'd be less apt to over eat pasture if she was accustomed to always having feed available.


----------



## Bruce King (Jan 11, 2018)

Pigs miss their friends; if she was penned with another hog she may have broken out to look for her buddy, or be depressed that the buddy is gone. It'll fix itself over time, but it sounds like you're ready to process her now; if
that fits your schedule, go ahead.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

eastxbbqman said:


> I have a 6 month old female red wattle cross. I am ready to process her, but am worried that she might be sick. There was one more pig with her up til 3 weeks ago. She just lays around all day. Wont hardly get up to eat. She is not showing any outward signs of being sick. She started this the day after she escaped. She spent a couple days in lush pasture. I don't know if she is depressed or what. Does anyone see any problems with butchering her?


Is she eating good and pooping right. Is she gaining weight. If no weight gain check for worms.


----------



## eastxbbqman (Oct 21, 2017)

haypoint said:


> She went from hog feed to lush grass for a few days? Easy to see she has a big belly ache. Imagine being on a cornbread and water diet and then eating a 50 pound bag of carrots over three days. That's a big change and a lot of fiber. I have seen hogs go from active to laying around a lot to unable to move in just a few days, due to a lack of minerals. But I doubt that is the cause here. Do you have feed available to her at all times? She'd be less apt to over eat pasture if she was accustomed to always having feed available.


She always has some groceries available...


----------



## eastxbbqman (Oct 21, 2017)

gerold said:


> Is she eating good and pooping right. Is she gaining weight. If no weight gain check for worms.


She doesnt seem to be eating as much. Do I want to know how to check for worms?


----------



## eastxbbqman (Oct 21, 2017)

oldasrocks said:


> The logical conclusion is to let her escape again to see if it cheers up her moods. That will tell you if she is just depressed or ate something wrong while she was out.


Thought about that, but I'm afraid of losing her...


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

eastxbbqman said:


> She doesnt seem to be eating as much. Do I want to know how to check for worms?


You can check her poop, most times if she has them you can see them in her discharge. Most pigs get worms. I get worm med. and give it to my sows about ever 8 mos. Keeps them free of worms. You can also take a sample to the vet to make sure if you can't see any. I use Ivomen brand and put it in their feed.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

It's always best to remember the fact that no matter how well we treat our live stock, they are still live stock and not pets. 

Blody firkin' likely ain't it?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Is she back to eating? Update please.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

gerold said:


> You can check her poop, most times if she has them you can see them in her discharge. Most pigs get worms. I get worm med. and give it to my sows about ever 8 mos. Keeps them free of worms. You can also take a sample to the vet to make sure if you can't see any. I use Ivomen brand and put it in their feed.


 Do you mean Ivermectin as a wormer? Not Ivomen?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> Do you mean Ivermectin as a wormer? Not Ivomen?


Ivomec


----------



## eastxbbqman (Oct 21, 2017)

She's back to eating. I dont know what was wrong with her. Let her out in the pasture yesterday and she was running around acting crazy.


----------

